# Spanish Fort, AL planning some hives



## Crsswift70 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello all. I have always wanted a bee hive or two and a co-worker starting three of his own last year really got my interest sparked again. I've done a lot of reading and watched quite a few videos on YouTube, got the wife's permission and am now reading through this forum for guidance! My co-worker lives on the MS line so it's a little far to drive to help him with his hives, and he only has three. Not to mention he knows about as much as i do when it comes to bees. It's been a painful experience for him and i am trying to avoid having too many of my own. Anyway, if anyone lives in close proximity to me, i'd love to take a look at your setup, help you with your bees and pick your brain! It looks like our golden rod is getting full of buds and fall is coming, so i'd like to get some experience on how to handle the coming season change. I'm a family man and work til 5 during the week, but my weekends can definitely be spent helping someone with their bees. Let me know! Thanks!

P.S. I've contacted the club listed in the forum that is closest to me, but haven't heard back. I don't think they are very active :scratch:

Oh, and a question. Is there a good place to get my bees close to Mobile?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 70!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. Get a copy of bee culture. there are plenty of bee suppliers in your neck of the woods


----------



## Crsswift70 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and the suggestion about bee culture. I had not found that resource yet.


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

Baldwin County Beekeepers Association

http://baldwinbees.com/


----------



## Crsswift70 (Sep 9, 2013)

I found that site last week and asked for a mentor. So far no reply. I mentioned it in my OP. Thanks for the help though.


----------

